# Sex is like narcotics



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

The longer you go without, the less you think about it. I think I'm about to kick the habit.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Well if your really serious about kicking the habit start taking fbb s advice n following n his threads more. That should pretty well cure you any chance of getting any ever agin


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Wish I'd thought of that a year ago.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

oh, please. You are a fine man- quit thinking like that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

There is a great deal of logic at work here.
Regardless of how civilized humanity considers itself, the drive to find and keep a mate has always been sex-based. Historically, it's never been about intellectual companionship or sharing the workload, or even the financial benefits. I mean, in the wild, you don't see animals cozying up to each other for chitchat and "love" It's sex. 
So, 
First, considering only the past 18 months of my life. Subtract from each day the number of hours spent sleeping. Cooking and eating. Cleaning up. Gardening. Making a few dollars. Keeping the place going.

Then I have maybe "X" hours left a day. Of that "X" hours, I spend some time looking online, flirting, etc. All about women. I think about it. I know places where I could go to. Sometimes, I get really lonely and I expect that is mostly about women, too. In the afternoon, I have a few beers, and once in a while a glass or 2 of wine. If I was not so lonely, I probably wouldn't. Eventually, my entire "X" hours is gone. 

So, looking at loneliness. I was once with a woman who used sex as a weapon. In my entire life, I've never been as lonely as when I was in the bed with a woman that I loved and wanted so bad, knowing that she didn't want me. I think that loneliness is driven by love which is tied to the differences between man and woman, which wouldn't mean anything if not for the innate drive for sex. Once again, all about sex. 

When I'm in a pretty good situation, sex is available, I do it, and before you know it, I'm wanting to do it some more. On the other hand, when I go for weeks without, I don't have any expectations. The desire fades. I mean, I think about how nice that would be, or how nice it used to be, but it's not like there's a woman in the next room and all I got to do is go in there and act reasonable. I know it's not happening, so I have no expectations, and therefore the immediate desire has no need to arise. So to speak. 

After a while, I relax, Don't stress about it, quit worrying about it. Start looking at other stuff(numbers, sentence structure, metaphysics, etc) Patterns. Sometimes I don't even bother having a couple beers in the afternoon. I have so much more time. 

Besides, look at the damage I've brought onto myself. I think I've had enough. Nobody ever swooped down out of the blue and sucked the joy of life out of me. You have to invite them in. Everybody knows that. And, once again, that goes back to the need for companionship which is related to ............ sex.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I have never understood withholding sex to punish your mate. I have a couple friends who were married and went like 2 years without sex because their spouse was withholding. Why on earth would you withhold sex? I seriously do not get it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

First let me say that I know some seriously dysfunctional people. And seem to understand them a lot better than they think I do. That being said:
Sometimes a woman withholds sex thinking that will force the man to leave then she can boo-hoo to everybody about how the lousy busker just up and left her when she wasn't doing anything wrong. So everybody can feel sympathy for her. And of course, that implies she's been going without since the man left, so men make their overtures and she chooses one, and does it all over again. And again, and again....


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Go without...is that even an option...its either getyasome or constantly work til you drop..


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

do not belong...


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@ zong: Heavy. 
Maybe you're right about that big gut thing. Like Orson Welles or Wilford Brimley.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Laura Z 5

You take my words and twist them to suit what you want them to mean. Once again, you have to actually read what I say, not what you wish it said.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I have never understood withholding sex to punish your mate. I have a couple friends who were married and went like 2 years without sex because their spouse was withholding. Why on earth would you withhold sex? I seriously do not get it.


That is a HUGE pet peeve with me as well and I really don't get it either. So glad that I don't have to deal with that again.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

do not belong


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

do not belong


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Everyone calm down, let's play guess the safe word....LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sex is empty without love. Once you realize that then it won't bother you. Sex actually becomes a turn off when there is no meaning behind it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Reading comprehension. Male and female. Notice that there is a difference in the sex of male and female. If someone wants to go the religion route, notice that God dictated "man and woman", and he made them with different sexes. Why?? Do you think that possibly He didn't know what he was doing there?? Or, is there actually a meaning and relevance to sex?? You can't have it both ways, either sex is meaningful, or it isn't.

And if you think there is any possibility of someone falling in love without the remotest hint of sex, you are insane. Even people 99 years old still remember that there is a difference in the sexes.

And there is a major difference in leaving the one you love because he was in a war, and leaving the one who loves you just because you want to wander. I'm not been with someone the last few months while looking to hook up with someone else. I've been alone and looking for love. But, without the whole concept of "sex" there is no reason to sweat it.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wonder if a camel ever looks down at his toe and thinks Hmmmmm..LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Look at it like this: If there was no such thing as sex, and humans were able to reproduce asexually, would there be any reason for men and women to form a lifelong relationship with the sort of reliability and depth of emotion they feel for each other? Or, rather, are supposed to feel for each other.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

do not belong


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Love looks like happy. It looks like "I might get mad, but I'm not leaving" Love looks like reliability and dependability. Love looks like the opposite of "all about me" Love looks like when you don't have to wonder what love looks like. I feel bad that you even have to ask.

 Also, if, according to you, sex was to "fill the earth" why does a woman not get pregnant every time? And when the earth got filled and overfilled, why didn't it get turned off?


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Why would one with hold?
> 
> 1. They are having an affair.
> 2. They are addicted to porn.
> ...


I get most of those reasons...I mean like the "you didn't take the garbage out so I'm not having sex with you for a month!"

My first husband didn't like me smoking cigarettes, even though when he married me he knew I did. I was trying to quit but then I was out with a friend drinking and I smoked 2. So he said, "then I won't have sex with you for 2 days". 

It's a type of manipulation and I hate mind games.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Zong, I'm sorry you dont have your own personal love.
Lots of people here love ya, but not in the way you need.

What I see is that you are focusing alot on what you dont have; meeting lots of folks that meet that very expectation (they 'dont have it')

I also could say, you are self prophecizing . . . . making it come true by your own self.

On the other hand, I understand lonely.
A while back, when I was desperately seeking strong arms and a body to hold, I met someone. A nice man, who fulfilled exactly that. (and only that- he lived part time in another state) He told me he 'didn't know me' well enough to know if he wanted a relationship. That was ok, I wasn't sure either. 
I wondered how much he'd have to 'know me' before he would like one. . . he pretty much 'knew me' if ykwim . . . . he'd return to his other state, and not bother communicating with me. . . . . drop a couple of hints he'd want to see me again.
Next time he came to Maine, he contacted me & I said no thanks. . .
Every now and then still he still will dangle his fishin' pole out there. Answer is still no.
The very last time I saw him was a few weeks ago. Was at the local tavern, and he sat next to me, we chatted, had a brew. I paid & went to my car. He followed me outside, like we were going home! (guess what? He turned 70 this year . . . . men dont quit, Zong . . . dont give up hope yet)

Finally (ding!!!) I knew for certain that you must LOVE cold weather in order to get to 'know' me . . . and he did not . . . . . .


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

do not belong


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Please continue while I take notes..LOL


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

That is no answer at all. 
But, I will tell you this, if you insist on religious talk. 

I've had some very personal experience with good people dying, and crazy people telling me "It's God's will" and "God does everything for a reason" I can go into excruciating detail about exactly what is involved, second by second in a year long tortuous death. And I can go on forever about why in the heck would God cause an innocent child of his to suffer the way I've seen people suffer? God's will?? At some point you have to realize that you are in charge of your life. God gave you free will for a reason. That's the only way that the whole concept works. Then you can quit blaming God for everything and start living a life.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

zong said:


> Also, if, according to you, sex was to "fill the earth" why does a woman not get pregnant every time? And when the earth got filled and overfilled, why didn't it get turned off?


Someone asked me if I wanted to have another child, before I could answer my uterus jumped out of my body and into on coming traffic.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

do not belong


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

It's not a matter of riling me up. I don't believe that I can blame everything in my life on somebody else, whether it be God, or my last girlfriend or whatever. I have to take each step as it comes. I cannot sit here waiting for good stuff to happen to me. I thought we were having a conversation. Every point you made, I answered with a counterpoint. I said what I believe, too. I'm a believer in this: you need to live your life as if it's real life and not some sort of test for the next life. Life is not a game to prepare you for another game. If you don't do the best you can here, you've only proved that you'll waste your life.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

zong said:


> It's not a matter of riling me up. I don't believe that I can blame everything in my life on somebody else, whether it be God, or my last girlfriend or whatever. I have to take each step as it comes. I cannot sit here waiting for good stuff to happen to me. I thought we were having a conversation. Every point you made, I answered with a counterpoint. I said what I believe, too. I'm a believer in this: you need to live your life as if it's real life and not some sort of test for the next life. *
> Life is not a game.*



Totally agree.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Right. Animals hang out with other animals, and usually of their own sex, except during mating season. Which just goes to confirm my statement about "mate" and "sex" So, I'm overgeneralizing and you agree, I guess. 
I'm not having any failure with eating, sleeping, etc. Those things are an actual necessary part of life. On the other hand, sex is voluntary, as is talking on the phone and watching TV. 
I don't want "love" with a man. Therefore the very basis of love, to me implies the opposite sex. How could it be any different?? Not opposite size, color, weight, anything else. sex. gender. If I wanted to be an eunuch, I have a knife. no problem. I'm not interested in a sexless, joyless relationship. I'm not interested in a relationship with no possibility of sex. I think people that think like that need to stick with other people that think like that. I am perfectly normal, thank you. I'm just tired of wasting time. Realistically, how much do I have left? And how can I justify wasting it?

And if you think for one second that I've ever considered sex to be the main ingredient in a relationship, then you never ever read one word of the hundreds of posts that I made about how I cared for my wife as she was dying. Nor, apparently, anything much else I ever wrote. Which tells me what I always knew. people see what they want to see, not what you actually show them.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

zong said:


> If you don't do the best you can here, you've only proved that you'll waste your life.


Ok... I "do my best".... and pretty much cant tell just what I have really accomplished in this life. Without a hereafter.... this life is pretty much wasted no matter what one does. :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

If you don't do the best you can here, you don't deserve a hereafter. If it's a test, that is a fail. Don't you remember the parable of the talents??


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am sensing some sexual tension in this thread....LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

No kidding!! I'm sensing some serious frustration and a little frigidness.
BUT, mostly good, normal healthy outlooks.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

That's sad. More of a physical issue, with both of us in our house. I miss it. :hair:


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, you quote me, then you say this:


thequeensblessing said:


> I agree with those who say that if *you* want love, *you* need to stop focusing on sex as the main ingredient. If *you* want sex, don't keep calling it love...
> I do hope *you* find what *you*'re looking for, truly, I do.


 So when you say "you" that don't mean you?? huh? Isn't the purpose of quoting someone to make your response "toward" them? Do I have everything wrong, about the quoting posts and what "you" is meaning?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

And, according to you, yourself 
" I'd say that an intimate relationship that is rewarding (joyful) on other levels automatically elevates that relationship to a sexual level."
So, you are saying that the rewarding relationship is *elevated* to a sexual level. *Elevated* indicates *above*. Based on your very own statement, *you* are putting sex above the other levels. At least I just consider it a normal part of a relationship, not the ultimate elevation. I think that love is the ultimate part of a relationship. Sex is the fun part of a relationship.

Your own words. I'm not the one with the wrong emphasis on sex.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Not a problem, I just want to be sure. I'm big on trying to understand what exactly is being said to me, because there have been so many times i see a misunderstood post escalate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

That's the same as having a bowl of icing and throwing it in the trash, then wishing you deserved the icing. Nonsensical. If you want it, don't throw it in the trash then cry because it's not there. Sex isn't death, you know. It won't end your life.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

do not belong


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

do not belong


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes, you can get a disease and die *years* later. Years. Similar to this, you can smoke cigarettes and die from lung cancer after decades. But many people act like if you have one cigarette, you'll fall over dead within 5 minutes. Just not true. That's what I was indicating. Sorry if I wasn't clear enough.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

OK, Queens Blessing. You are throwing sex into your equations, no matter what. Your own statements imply that, to you "sex" and "relationship" are intertwined. So, from your own statements, relationship and sex go together. If, to you, sex is the ultimate goal of relationship, then the purpose of relationship is sex. Call it intimate sex if thats what you want to call it, it's still sex. So, by no longer seeking sex, that implies you'd be no longer seeking a relationship. Since sex is the ultimate expression, according to you. So, while you are saying that sex is a big thing in a relationship, you're also saying that sex shouldn't even be something to care about? 
That can't be what you're saying, is it?? Because thats what I read.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Sex for the sake of sex? huh?? My thinking is more along the line of sex is part of a relationship and if you quit part of it then you quit it all. here's the big difference. I say Sex is *PART OF* a relationship. Sex is not the *end-all* of a relationship, as your posts imply. A relationship without any possibility of sex is nothing I'd enter. On the other hand, I'd certainly not enter one thinking sex was the ultimate goal. Thats just plain weird.

You're the one started with the cake icing and stuff. If you think you're confused about what I said, how do you think I feel about the whole sex/icing stuff? Sounds unhealthy.


OK, fine. I can't understand what you mean, only what you say. I guess I'll just have to assume there's another meaning other than the actual words.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I would very much like to have a meaningful sexual relationship. and ice cream cake!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

That's what I thought for the first 61 years of my life. Now I got to figure out sex/cake/icing. I just hope there's buttermilk involved!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

All I know is, you can't win a tug-of-war with a pig.

Yesterday, I was trying to segregate my boar from my sow who had just littered her piglets. I'd managed to isolate the boar on the opposite side of the fence and stupidly set down the plastic bucket of food I was bringing for the sow so I could secure the gate against the boar. Sure enough, the sow got face first into the bucket. It wasn't where I wanted her to eat, however, so I grabbed the bucket. She also grabbed the bucket. Suddenly I found myself in a tug-of-war with a pig. She narrowed her eyes as she looked into mine, as if to say, "You WISH!!" and I knew I was beat.

I let go of the bucket, which caused her to reel back (my one moment of triumph in this struggle) -- which surprised her sufficiently to also let go of the bucket. But the food was already scattered everywhere, so I just grabbed up my bucket and dumped the remaining food on the ground.

I'm still trying to figure out what it all means.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Means you are a pig farmer...


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

zong said:


> The longer you go without, the less you think about it. I think I'm about to kick the habit.


I'm not sure you can ever completely kick the habit, but I can, unfortunately, confirm the general idea.

From time to time I consider pursuing a relationship, allowing one to develop, or just trying to 'get lucky'. Then reality intrudes and I realize that while it may be the best 15 seconds of my year, it's bound to be a let down for the poor woman who agreed to participate. Then I go back to whatever I was doing before.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

coolrunnin said:


> Means you are a pig farmer...


<slapping forehead...> Gosh!! Thanks!! That got right past me!!


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I think I'd do with out all the thinking n just do the realationship n the sex. If your getting It on there's something there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

You'd like to think it. Started out with an observation that I can get a lot more done without even thinking about it any more. Then sex as a weapon. I liked that drift, it's good that I'm not the only one that knows about it. Then a little sex and religion talk. Then somehow I became a guy that was totally focused on sex and didn't care about anything else, then that was no longer the fact, then some more religion. Some nice comic relief by some nice people. There are a lot of really top shelf people here. I don't understand the rest of the conversation. 

So, ...........

I'd like to say at this moment ----I'd rather be having good clean wholesome sex with somebody I love. Because that just makes sense to me. But I'm not doing that. I'm sitting under the shed roof at my garden between planting onions. And I think the longer I go without, the less I miss it. Everybody else can put their religious angle or deep emotional expression on it. I've never been crazy enough to confuse an act with an emotion. Or a belief system. I see life at its basic needs. No pie in the sky here. I even know for a fact I will NOT win 200 million dollars in tomorrows lottery. And sex is good. I don't care who disagrees. Real good.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As to your heading Z I digress to your wisdom. Its been so long since I indulged in either I no longer have an openion.

Sherry You say men 70 still chase to get laid. IF the guy has bve3en getting it regulary enough, i agree with you. IF he hasnt had it for over 20yrs, I dont. U CAN live very well without it, IF it comes to that.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

What I want to know is why are you all wasting time TALKING about all this and not going out and doing it?

I know what my problem is, I am DISABLED and every day I hurt worse than the day before. Well, that and I am a computer geek, so most of the time when I am not lying in bed in agony, I program this or that to keep my mind occupied. Strange thing about Fibromyalgia, if you do something you REALLY REALLY enjoy, it kind of takes your mind off of the pain, at least for a while.

If there is something you want, go out and find it! Make it happen.

On the other side of things, if you have ever known a drug addict, and they got clean, they (most) will tell you that that monkey is NEVER off of their back. They are just one hit away from being back to where they were before. That is why so many 12 step programs, (NA, AA, OA, etc. etc.) teach you ONE DAY AT A TIME, because eventually, one of those days you will look back and see how many days have past, and you will realize what you CAN really live without.

As for the cake/cake with icing/icing thing, I like to have my cake with icing please! 

(I also like to have my cake and eat it too)


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Is it just me or do women (in general)...over analyze sex? This is not a put down I'm just trying to figure out how Zong using a playful analogy got into all this? 

I'm a woman and I like sex. I've had it outside of marriage vows and inside of marriage vows. It was good either way. I've had one night stands, friends with benefits etc....and it was still good. 

Yes, I know this wasn't a very Christian thing to do and I am being good right now and I am praying to not go down that path again but all in all...

sex is good.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

And just because it made me think of it...this is the only poem I like of Dickinson's....

Wild nights - Wild nights!
Were I with thee
Wild nights should be
Our luxury!

Futile - the winds -
To a Heart in port -
Done with the Compass -
Done with the Chart!

Rowing in Eden -
Ah - the Sea!
Might I but moor - tonight -
In thee!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

And sex is good for you too. But what do i know...lol


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Is it just me or do women (in general)...over analyze sex? This is not a put down I'm just trying to figure out how Zong using a playful analogy got into all this?
> 
> I'm a woman and I like sex. I've had it outside of marriage vows and inside of marriage vows. It was good either way. I've had one night stands, friends with benefits etc....and it was still good.
> 
> ...


Yes, until you are cursed.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]ydrtF45-y-g[/youtube]



Yo, I don't think we should talk about this
Come on, why not?
People might misunderstand what we're tryin' to say, you know?
No, but that's a part of life)

Come on

[CHORUS]

Let's talk about sex, baby
Let's talk about you and me
Let's talk about all the good things
And the bad things that may be
Let's talk about sex
Let's talk about sex
Let's talk about sex
Let's talk about sex

Let's talk about sex for now to the people at home or in the crowd
It keeps coming up anyhow
Don't decoy, avoid, or make void the topic
Cuz that ain't gonna stop it
Now we talk about sex on the radio and video shows
Many will know anything goes
Let's tell it how it is, and how it could be
How it was, and of course, how it should be
Those who think it's dirty have a choice
Pick up the needle, press pause, or turn the radio off
Will that stop us, Pep? I doubt it
All right then, come on, Spin


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I rather like my cake and icing as well, and well, ya know the rest. Not frustrated over here in Oregon.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Is it just me or do women (in general)...over analyze sex? ...


Yep and some men do too. It is mainly because of immaturity or lack of experience. Some people run around life with a pre-conceived script in their heads and if EVERYTHING don't go the way they want it to, they get all weirded out.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

thequeensblessing said:


> No, I don't think most women "over analyze" sex. A couple of women (myself included) were responding to, and to some degree disagreeing with, his statements about sex in relationships. Simply by not agreeing doesn't mean we are over analyzing. Neither does it mean we don't like sex, don't have sex, would prefer not to have sex, or think sex is dirty. (did I cover everything?)
> I used an equally "playful" analogy in an effort to express my own views on sex within any relationship. That's all.


And I wasn't necessarily speaking to you...and I'm not saying you don't like sex...I pretty much said exactly what I meant to say...I like sex


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Wow, you like to twist words don't ya? 

I guess I should have said, "get your panties out of a bunch" and that while you are talking about how men and women see sex differently blah blah blah....

My point was...oh never mind.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Long gone are times where you could make it through a thread discussion without a person insult. I keep going back to Elk's comment on how the forum has changed lately. This place has become GC 2.0.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

And Zong? I've been separated for a little over a month and I hadn't been thinking about it all until you did this thread....

Thanks a bunch, Zong! lol 


Just so ya know that was a sarcastic just teasing type thing...I don't want you to think I'm being serious...


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

:catfight:

Calm down wimmins, listen to this and everything will be OK!

[youtube]ZCHkeNqbBv8[/youtube]


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Well FBB, he hadn't waited 20 years, but I recall him saying it had been a few years (less than a decade)

He was (for me) a port in the storm, during a very turbulent time in my life.
I didn't think it would be longterm. He didn't either. 
Durn! It was fun, sexy and intense.
Taken at face value, it was ok. I love other folks gratitude . . . .
Was he someone for the long run? Nope, but that is ok too.

Yes, sex/lovemaking with someone you've known/loved/lived with for long time also can be a heck of a lot of fun, but in a different way.

Let me quote a different E. Dickensen poem (referring to my 70 year old friend)

Hope is the thing with feathers
That perches in the soul
That sings the song
Without the words
And never stops at all.

(hope I got the words right)


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Raven12 said:


> Long gone are times where you could make it through a thread discussion without a person insult. I keep going back to Elk's comment on how the forum has changed lately. This place has become GC 2.0.


Sorry, I got irritated that my words were being twisted...I'll try to not let that happen anymore


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]agmXzGnR3LA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

You have to wonder about supposedly "happily married and secure" people who find it necessary to hang out on a singles forum. Either one of 2 things: 
1.They, like jimmy Carter, are "lusting in their hearts" over someone here,
or 2. They come here to laugh at our predicament.
Of course theres always 
3. They're trying to just stir up trouble.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Okay, I am going to try this again.

I see it a lot out in the world that men (in general) think sex is sex.

Women(in general) see sex as this soul shaking, great big huge fireworks thing.

Hollywood and books do this to us. Women (in general) are the ones that get disappointed because they think that having sex is this huge HUGE thing that causes mountains to be moved and love to be had.

Hogwash. 

While sex is wonderful when married and when not married (let's face it, if you're doing it right it's going to feel good)...sex with someone you've been with for years is special for reasons that a one night stand are not.

But *some* women seem to think it's the start of a Cinderella romance that will lead to happiness ever after. A lot of these *women* are actually teenagers who think they are women. 

This the point I was trying to make or the question I was trying to ask or whatever. Why is it that women see it that way and men see it differently....in general? I'm not saying I don't fall under the women heading on some of it as well. 

Also, if I had time to look it up...there is a verse in the Bible that extols couples to not withhold sex from each other.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

JohnnyLee said:


> Yep and some men do too. It is mainly because of immaturity or lack of experience. Some people run around life with a pre-conceived script in their heads and if EVERYTHING don't go the way they want it to, they get all weirded out.


Thank you for answering this and understanding it for what I was asking.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm lusting for a cowboy, treehugger that plays banjo, while writing love storys from their garden shed, creating art with poo while picking their nose to the tune of "I'm a picken" And " I'm a grinning"


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I used to see this board before I was separated but I never came on here for the same reason that I didn't visit the pig forum, the knitting forum or whatever....I wasn't in that situation or going through that experience so I didn't figure anyone wanted to hear what I had to say lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

You may have gotten to Nicole with your commentary, but it means nothing to me. 
There is a bar in Danville that is known for 2 things. Loose women and fights. Nobody drives 25 miles out of their way and claims the beer is better.

I mean really, can this be construed by anyone as anything other than snide??


thequeensblessing said:


> Oh ok, so you used the "women overanalyzing" question as a vehicle to make it known that you're different than most women. That you like sex? Ok, got it.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Eh, she didn't really get to me...it just made my mind go off on a tangent about the over analyzing thing and then that made me get in trouble.

I want to to go that bar! Not because I'm loose but because I think bar fights are fun to watch. 

And yes, I know, I am a bit weird.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I had no problem with you posting at all until you got a little snippy 

Once again, I was just saying the reason that I didn't come here....not bearing on anyone else's browsing habits!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

The truth be known a lot of people here over analize life in general, it just sucks all the fun out of life. Let the poo flinging commence...LOL!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ALRIGHT. Somebody find the song, by the 101 string orcrastra called, (MAYBE) Music to love by, OR something like that. Its a song. No words. Ive got it, Had it since around 66 when it came out. If I play it on 78 it sounded like she was 15. If I played it on 45, It sounded like she was 35. If I played it on 33 It sounded like she was 60 lol.

I can tell you all one thing. IF I was with ANY of the udder persuasion, and they didnt talk about sax, or didnt wear but casual clothing not tight, just normal, and we just talked about anything in GENERAL, I dont think they could get my juices flowing again. Maybe Z can say the same thing, I dont know.
I DO know that it wasnt always that way. I dont think I could have said that 10yrs ago and believed it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Flower, would you say that maybe thats why alot of us are here, alone, cause we over analized every situation instead of just skimming the top of the most important situations, like those in the other forums that ARE with somebody?
I know that im NOT one of those over analizers. I just dont care what the persons like, Ill open up to neverbody

YEAH< RIGHT lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm here because ST needs a poo flinging fairy.


For you Bill 

[youtube]mp9mkb-5m4c[/youtube]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OK BUTT wouldja try and find the one I asked about??


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

FarmboyBill said:


> OK BUTT wouldja try and find the one I asked about??


No, I'm not the youtube fairy...LOL


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

god song. ONLY young guys like him think like that, I think.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Good song


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I hope I'm not over analyzing,,But did these 4 pages really begin with

the concept of.......

I'm horny and I don't wanna be???????/


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

2 words. Depo Provera. That'll take care of that pesky horn problem for months at a time.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Song of Solomon 1:2 
"Let him kiss me with the kisses of his mouth&#8212; for your love is more delightful than wine."

Oh yeah baby, bring it on... 

Oh wait, I really like wine so that one is a toss up.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Fowler said:


> I wonder if a camel ever looks down at his toe and thinks Hmmmmm..LOL


I am going to say YES!:grin:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

whiskeylivewire said:


> And I wasn't necessarily speaking to you...and I'm not saying you don't like sex...I pretty much said exactly what I meant to say...I like sex





whiskeylivewire said:


> I used to see this board before I was separated but I never came on here for the same reason that I didn't visit the pig forum, the knitting forum or whatever....I wasn't in that situation or going through that experience so* I didn't figure anyone wanted to hear what I had to say lo*l


Good point. That is why I deleted all my posts, and won't come back.
I 'don't belong'. I apologize if I looked like I was trollling or insighting a riot.
I haven't been single for 24 years, but could be any day. Just trying to make friends......


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Laura Zone 5, I'm your friend and gosh darn it people here like you.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I like Laura, too!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

I guess a whole lot of people will see what I am about to say here as being really mean. That's OK, it's your right to see things anyway you want to. it's your right to say so, too. And it's my right to answer back. And, incidentally, I'm not trying to be mean, if I was your monitor would have melted by now.

BUT...

I like a lot of people too. And there are people I'd like to discuss tomatoes with, and politics, and all sort of stuff. But, If you think that you're happily married with whatever it is that makes you happy in your marriage and can come into a discussion with people who have been lied to, cheated on , left, had spouses die, and sometimes a combination of all the preceding and argue with them with a pocket full of platitudes, you're just way over the edge of reality. Do you know exactly how it feels to be dumped for no other reason that your husband wants to screw around or not pay the child support? Had a mate die? Discovered that the person you love not only doesn't love you, but don't even really like you?? That is our common bond here. It's OK if you're curious. But, if you're "happily married" you just have no right to tell a person who has been dealt a bad hand in life that they need to see it your way. Hard to argue about knitting if you've never done any. And hard to argue with a single person who is wrestling with his or her loneliness unless you're there, or have been there recently. Except, of course, unless you think you know more than them about what it's like, without any practical experience.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

U a hAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArd man Z lol


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

zong said:


> If you don't do the best you can here, you don't deserve a hereafter. If it's a test, that is a fail. Don't you remember the parable of the talents??


I seem to recall the rich man wandering the countryside.... leaving his estate in the hands of various underlings... two of whom caused his estate to grow, while one kept the portion he was entrusted with secure and safe. Is this the parable you refer to? If so I would ask.... if his "estate" had consisted of wives... a common practice in those days... which of the underlings would you have rewarded.... the ones who caused them to "grow and multiply" during his absence .... or the one who protected and kept the wives pure? :shrug: Perhaps a better definition of "doing ones best" is in order.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

FarmboyBill said:


> U a hAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArd man Z lol




No, reread his first post.:ashamed:

btw....I like Laura too


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

It's true. I don't get along real good with every regular ST person, but I will guarantee you, and you know it's true, that everybody here, at least once in their life tried their very best to make a relationship work. Some of us failed, and some of out mates failed, but we've every one been there. I just don't see as how we need to be poked with a pointy stick by somebody who says "I'm happily married. You guys must be some kind of screwups. here, let me tell you how you should act"


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I seem to recall the rich man wandering the countryside.... leaving his estate in the hands of various underlings... two of whom caused his estate to grow, while one kept the portion he was entrusted with secure and safe. Is this the parable you refer to? If so I would ask.... if his "estate" had consisted of wives... a common practice in those days... which of the underlings would you have rewarded.... the ones who caused them to "grow and multiply" during his absence .... or the one who protected and kept the wives pure? :shrug: Perhaps a better definition of "doing ones best" is in order.


You must have a different sort of bible than anybody else on earth. Or else not have read it. I'm not even particularly religious and know better than that. Uhhhhh which one got the reward??? There's your clue.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> U a hAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAArd man Z lol


Bill, a hard man can be a good thing. Just saying......:grin:


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

thequeensblessing said:


> What?? Are you talking to me? When did I say I wanted to "throw it in the trash"? I'm saying sex for the sake of sex isn't appealing to me, or most other women (yes, there are women who like sex just for the sake of sex,), that we like sex as the icing on the relationship. I like icing, and I like it frequently, but I want the cake basis first. I just don't know how else to say it.
> I never said anything about sex being death. I'm not frigid. I'm not one of those few women who feel that they can "take it or leave it". I just want it to be in it's place....which for me, is on top of the cake.


I kinda like icing on the sides and in between the layers too.... but then thats just me. Then theres all that whipped cream and jello to be dealt with too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

L.A. said:


> No, reread his first post.:ashamed:


 If it didn't cause me so much anguish, I wouldn't be wanting to quit, would I?? I mean, does a teetotaler ponder on "I think I'll quit drinking"?? Huh? Huh? Huh??


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

zong said:


> You must have a different sort of bible than anybody else on earth. Or else not have read it. I'm not even particularly religious and know better than that. Uhhhhh which one got the reward??? There's your clue.


King James version here.... I am not particularly "religious" either.... at least not in the normal sense... I have read and studied the King James texts for quite a few years now.... probably about 55 or so and find it to be quite interesting reading. I do sometimes like to think.... how does that go again..... "outside the box". I find it very good for the thought processes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

The ones that increased their talents did it at that time, took their chances, and went on with it. Improving the lot of the rich man, and ultimately themselves. The one guy thought that he should save the talent for the hereafter. He seemed to think that was what mattered. He received no reward, but instead has his talent taken back for this one reason: He did not do the best he could with it. Notice that there was no mention of a second chance for him? But the guys who did their best?? They got to share.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

zong said:


> The ones that increased their talents did it at that time, took their chances, and went on with it. Improving the lot of the rich man, and ultimately themselves. The one guy thought that he should save the talent for the hereafter. He seemed to think that was what mattered. He received no reward, but instead has his talent taken back for this one reason: He did not do the best he could with it. Notice that there was no mention of a second chance for him? But the guys who did their best?? They got to share.


This does appear to be the story I am familiar with.... where the two were "rewarded" with earthly treasures.... (silver coin) while the third man was not. Pretty sure we are on the same page so now that we have established that... Let me ask you another question.... When the three men croak out... who is the furthest ahead? Or perhaps "just what is the "goal" we are seeking" might be a better question. If its about seeking earthly treasures... then perhaps we should scrap our Bibles, and go for the gold... If on the other hand its about heavenly treasures......


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

You know, some people will go on eternally. There is no other interpretation of the parable except that the ones who did the best they could with what they had were rewarded. The one who buried it in the ground was not rewarded. If you want to write a different parable, that's up to you. Fact is, that parable was told so we could learn the lesson of that particular parable, not make suppositions about other spinoff parables that never happened.
Like I said in the post you took issue with, if you don't do the best you can with what you got, you don't deserve another go-round. Same as the parable taught me. If you don't like the moral of the parable, take it up with the one who told it the first time. I didn't write it.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Sex is empty without love. Once you realize that then it won't bother you. Sex actually becomes a turn off when there is no meaning behind it.


 Not always. Sometimes banging some randoms head of the headboard is therapeutic. Just sayin.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Wholly sheep poo, Jesus Christ and the queen... all in one thread...pass me a beer, I mean....the money plate?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

ONLY if they rub there success in our faces lol


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

AND so long as someone married dosent sy something like. Well, I found mine, your sure to find yours. or Just keep looking, there out there looking too, or you never know, they may be just around the bend/corner,planet< or There looking just as hard for you as you are for them, and around a doz other platatiddies that I can think of .


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Reminds me of an M16 mine. Pops up to crotch level before exploding. Just in case you somehow manage to survive.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> Not always. Sometimes banging some randoms head of the headboard is therapeutic. Just sayin.


No offense, but I don't want to settle for that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Queen, I'm not in charge of this forum, nor this website. But if you expect to be saying things then claim that's not what you said, expect to get called out on it. What works for you is good for you. Look at the top of the page, it says "Country Singletree a country singles forum" I don't have anything to do with it.

ETA: If I were to go to, say, a knitting forum, and not be a knitter, I wouldn't be going there to tell them what they're doing wrong. If I went, it would be to ask.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> No offense, but I don't want to settle for that.


 No worries, I wasn't saying you should. I was just saying that some times...


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> No worries, I wasn't saying you should. I was just saying that some times...


Wouldn't you rather break the bed with a SO? *wink*


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Wouldn't you rather break the bed with a SO? *wink*


 Yep, but as that isn't always an option, and being I'm in a high(er) stress time in life, sometimes therapy is all I can ask for.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, the whole idea of fragmenting a thread by posting then coming back and deleting posts hours later is a tactic I have never seen before! I'm impressed. I got to crank me up 2 or 3 ID's and start doing that, while all the while acting offended. Nice!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

InvalidID said:


> Yep, but as that isn't always an option, and being I'm in a high(er) stress time in life, sometimes therapy is all I can ask for.


Well, I hope you find someone special and your stress is gone.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> Wouldn't you rather break the bed with a SO? *wink*


SO?.....,,Sheriff Officer???

Wouldn't that bed be a cot?

Shore is hard understanding these eastern musicians types...ain't it...


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Raven12 said:


> Well, I hope you find someone special and your stress is gone.


 Maybe I have, I'll get back to ya'll on that in a few weeks.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

L.A. said:


> SO?.....,,Sheriff Officer???
> 
> Wouldn't that bed be a cot?
> 
> Shore is hard understanding these eastern musicians types...ain't it...



Handcuffs are cool when used strictly in a committed and loving relationship.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> Handcuffs are cool when used strictly in a committed and loving relationship.


I've been told I should be committed....Does that count?

loving relationship....ya mean like Kiss'n Cousins???

This is all so confusing :hair


:buds::kiss:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Goodness Gracious ... I marched right into this room, and I think I am tiptoeing right back out backwards ... scared to look.

:donut:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Um, yeah, I expected to come back and see it pulled, but it is still here. 

After Zumba class tonight a couple of us were talking and the subject came up of relationships that were long term as in marriage and one partner came up with a STD. These are committed marriages that were supposed to be happy. STD, now that is freaky. Not sure what is worse, STD or loving your spouse of a 20 something year marriage and then getting a STD. And they mentioned several cases like that. 

Yep, I am out, ya'll enjoy your sex life, marriages and relationships. That is one puppy I am not willing to play around with.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Well, I know you didn't drive then, since more than twice as many people die from automobile accidents as from STD's In the USA. Driving is bound to be another puppy you don't want to play around with. With a couple minutes, I could tell you how many people die a year from eating bacon. Ugly statistic.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I have no issue with anyone who comes to this board or any board I was just saying WHY I didn't and that was taken wrong and I am sorry for that.

Invalid...when did you get single? Haven't talked to you in awhile...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

This whole thread has my head spinning....what was the point again???


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Zong, I get the stats and deaths and all that but you missed the bigger point. These people had been married, some 5 years, 15 years, 20 years and the partner thought they were happy and in love and then got a STD. That is the part that freaks me out. Put yourself in their shoes, you are happily married, love your husband, wife, what ever, THEN all of a sudden you come down with a STD.

Like I said, I am out. That was enough of a cure for me to know I don't ever want to go there again.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Some people been driving for 50 years without an accident. Heck. some people were walking alongside the road and got hit by a truck!! Some people were doing zumba and had a massive heart attack from 40 years of eating bacon. Nothing is safe!!

I knew someone who trusted doctors and got her colon perforated at the hospital which killed her! Nothing, I repeat, nothing is safe!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

The point that Zong was making was that the longer you go without sex the less you need it.

I was doing fine without sex until Zong started talking about it. I am not talking to Zong now because he made me remember that I really like sex. 

The end.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

whiskeylivewire said:


> The point that Zong was making was that the longer you go without sex the less you need it.
> 
> I was doing fine without sex until Zong started talking about it. I am not talking to Zong now because he made me remember that I really like sex.
> 
> The end.


The point that Zong was making was that the longer you go without sex the less you need it.


Yep, this has got to be the best point that you have made ever. Yep, this is what I am sticking with.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

shanzone2001 said:


> This whole thread has my head spinning....what was the point again???


Odd that anyone would even wonder what the point is. The usual is to just attack. BUT, since you asked, the point was that I feel like my life is driven by the entire notion of sex. I see posters with ambiguous names, I wonder what sex they are. I think things like "thats something a woman said..." Its not that I want or intend or anything else to have sex with everybody. I just want to have one person that I can feel comfortable having sex with. Fact is, that's not happening, and the more I think about it, the worse it bothers me. So, I noticed some time ago that the longer I go without, the less it bothers me. Sort of like withdrawal from narcotics. I don't have any real life experience with that, just what I read. Anyway, If I were to start up with sex, I'd immediately expect more. On the other hand, if I just say no, I'll miss it less and less every day. 

I think that I need to just let go that entire aspect of my life. I am 61 years old, not a child that needs Sunday school lessons. Nor do I need to be told fatuously what somebody else's idealized version of good sex is. I'm a grown up, I know good sex. I don'r know where the craziness came from in this thread.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL, you're good Whiskey. I'm impressed. (note to the undertakers, that is not a pickup line. Please don't send me to hell. I'm not even dead yet)


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, zong and I didn't think you were picking up on me...I have a sense of humor


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I have no issue with anyone who comes to this board or any board I was just saying WHY I didn't and that was taken wrong and I am sorry for that.
> 
> Invalid...when did you get single? Haven't talked to you in awhile...


 Couple weeks ago, why? You interested? (RAWR)


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Goodness Gracious ... I marched right into this room, and I think I am tiptoeing right back out backwards ... scared to look.
> 
> :donut:


 But baby...


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> Couple weeks ago, why? You interested? (RAWR)


If only you didn't live so far away


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

whiskeylivewire said:


> If only you didn't live so far away


 I know, all the best girls live so far away from me...


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

This thread reminds me of a saying....

If sex with three people is called a threesome and sex with 2 people is a twosome then I can see why folks call you handsome! 

:cute:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

I was planning on starting a thread in the morning about perceived amoral(not immoral) behavior and ask what people accepted that others didn't accept. For instance, I think it's wrong to lie. I think it's wrong to cheat on your spouse or SO. I don't think you should kill your relatives. On the other hand, victimless crimes don't really bother me. Driving down the road with your head out the window near large trees is your problem, not mine. If you die from a drug overdose, who cares? You hurt your family then, but you would have hurt them more if you had gone on with your self destructive behavior a few more years. 

At any rate, after the lecturing today from thinking about giving up sex, I can see that there will be no amorality discussions here. You'd think that the morality police would be relieved that I thought I should give up sex. I guess they just need to slam someone.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey Zong. What do air and sex have in common?

You don't think about either one until you aren't getting any... :drum:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah, heck yeah. I lived a huge chunk of my life thinking that happy was normal. Man, I'm glad I got straightened out on that!! It's still hard for me to be as miserable as some wish I was. I'll get there, though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

I just got to get that "better than thou" thing down. I'm the sort that sees you down and tries to keep you from getting run over. And tell you, "hey, you're a good person, what can I do to make you see that?" If only I can get that "you're down, but I'm not, and this is whats so great about my life" thing going on while I watch you get run over. Yeah. Then I'll be cool. alright.... One day, if I'm lucky.....


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I just have the "I can save you!" complex going on. I can't save anyone but myself and I did that just by leaving. Booyah!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

I need saving. Just saying.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

NO!!! I don't need nothing!! The devil made me say that!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

It depends on what you need saving from...I can save you from a zombie. Maybe. Probably. I'll get back to you on that one....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Vampires. My weakness is vampires.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Oooh I like vampires...not the sparkly ones though. That's just not right.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Soul sucking vampires. Nothing sparkly there. Not TV stuff.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Oooh I like vampires...not the sparkly ones though. That's just not right.


 Those are vampireths.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Bwhahaha!

I loved vampire movies and books when I was a kid...before it was cool to like them.

Lost Boys is what got me started on them...Keifer Sutherland could bite my neck any time!


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

I wish I could just quit. Have never cared for it the first time , since or now, I think it has to do with all my physical problems. 

But i'll be patient, once my late husband passes it won't happen again. I will officially stay cellibate.

That's for sure. And that's all all I have to say about that.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

yes?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

txplowgirl said:


> I wish I could just quit. Have never cared for it the first time , since or now, I think it has to do with all my physical problems.
> 
> But i'll be patient, once my late husband passes it won't happen again. I will officially stay cellibate.
> 
> That's for sure. And that's all all I have to say about that.


Whoah!!?? Your late husband hasn't passed yet?? This really ties into the vampires and stuff. Too bad thats all you're gonna say.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Okay, I gotta get to sleep...be good, zong, don't get into any trouble while I'm away


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Since I got vampire bit, I rarely sleep. And when I do, its from sheer boredom. Guess I came out OK on that. Vampires are evil, but not nearly as destructive as they think they are.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

txplowgirl said:


> once my late husband passes


errr?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

You. I'd take it all back.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

OK. So maybe she meant last husband? Or maybe her husband is late in the sense that it takes him awhile? I could see that, especially if she doesn't enjoy the act. I would think it would turn sex into an uphill battle if you know your partner doesn't enjoy it.

I believe men have this push from testosterone that lasts their whole lives. Sometimes it rules their thinking, but it always influences them. If DH doesn't get laid EVERY DAY, he'll make comments the rest of the day, or until he gets it. He is 60, so I doubt if Zong will be doing without once he finds the right woman for him. (if he does) So, the less you get, the more you think about it/talk about it.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well Judy, at least you're engaged in something worthwhile & on a daily basis! Every day, my! Lucky you!

Zong, I like Laura . . . . I didn't see she was telling you that you were wrong, she was explaining from her own viewpoint.

That's what we all do, isn't it?
Surprised this thread is still goin on . . . of course, I just contributed to that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

I liked her too. When somebody disagrees with me, I don't up and leave. I'm a grownup. And when somebody tells me the only purpose of sex is to populate the earth, I have to be incredulous.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I sent Laura Z 5 a PM because I think it was ME that made her and queensblessing leave by saying that I didn't come in here when married...but I was just talking about ME. I didn't mean that they shouldn't because of how I acted.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

We still love you zong. And Laura zone 5 is a big part of our ST family. Yes Family..LOL

And Welcome whiskey, I like your style


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Sherry, Every day might seem like a blessing at first, but I have to say that my drive is not that great. However, I'm willing to participate, since he's such a sweetie.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I see Yvonnes hubby stalking this thread, I'm sure he'll enlighten us with his words of wisdom....LOL


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I have no problem with YH either...I like to hear his take on the world lol

Thanks, Fowler...I'm enjoying myself except for feeling guilty if I ran people off!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh I have no problem with YH either, he blesses us with his instigating humor....LOL!!!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Fowler said:


> I see Yvonnes hubby stalking this thread, I'm sure he'll enlighten us with his words of wisdom....LOL


I had given some thought to sharing some of my own experiences... but at this point I am not so sure my comments would be very well received. From what I have been reading on this thread... folks who are drowning really dont want to hear from folks whose boats havent sunk just yet.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I'm enjoying myself except for feeling guilty if I ran people off!


You didn't run nobody off Whiskey. Everybody comes here knowing they need to wear their big girl/boy panties.
5
4
3
2
1
someone comes in to make a joke about "going commando"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I had given some thought to sharing some of my own experiences... but at this point I am not so sure my comments would be very well received. From what I have been reading on this thread... folks who are drowning really dont want to hear from folks whose boats havent sunk just yet.


Taaaa- daaaaa!!!!:wizard:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I love my whiskey!!

:donut:


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Whiskey and doughnuts....


nevermind. That doesn't even sound good on the internet! 

Could be because it would just lead to trouble! lol


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tommyice said:


> You didn't run nobody off Whiskey. Everybody comes here knowing they need to wear their big girl/boy panties.
> 5
> 4
> 3
> ...


Always commando.

Judy, dang girl, you are busy, your hubby should be very glad he has you for a wife. For the record when I was married I never said no either, there was no such thing as headache in my books. 

I am still taking myself out of the game.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Nah, shoot .... pfft, us?

:donut:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Judy, Z. I DONT KNOW, BUT I BELIEVE, that having sex at 65 would do me for at least a month at a time. The physical necessity, ESPECIALLY IF one hasnt done it in decades would be daunting. I never thought about the physical aspect when I was getting it cause I was in my 40s and in the prime of health. Butt, Wed have to stop many times cause my lower back would start hurting. IF I kept at it, then it would hurt so bad shed have to rub my LOWER BACK. This make sex long. She didnt mind that.
But now, at near 65, I doubty if id look forward to performiong nightly sex on a regular basis.
I go to the sale and soak up to my eyebrows the sights of the good lookers there, and that satisfys me for a month. IF I was wanting sex with them internally minded, id find someone that was interested in being interested and take it into a relationship which would eventually take it into sex. I dont feel that need.
I got on a singles in Okla line just to look at prospectives. Thats all I wanted or needed.
Just saying, at near 65, My sex drive is at a low ebb, and I dont want to do anything to improve on that, OR mayby reactivate it.
Too much bother, too much stress, NOT TO MENTION, to get that far with someone, You gotta know, AT MY AGE, all their past histories with the worst of all the men theyve been with, All their kids, and all there lousy marriages, All their grandkids, and all their lousy marriages, And all about their great grandkids. All their medicines, operations, Doctors, health plans, death plans ect. 
Thanks. Dont need that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Bill, it's got to be in your eating habits. Try laying off meat for a while. I know what you mean about the back thing though, especially when you're throwing around a woman that has 50 pounds on you. 

And like I told you a dozen times, you're looking at it the wrong way. Don't waste time with anyone who clearly don't have any interest in you. On the other hand, if you look at a woman and she looks back and smiles at you, ease on over there and talk nice to her. Not crazy, nice. Something along the line of What are you looking for? I don't want to bid against you, you look like you know what you like." Or something. Not "You sure got some fat legs mama" That don't work as good as it did 20 years ago. And just take it as it goes. Sometimes they'll walk away but generally, they'll talk a little. Which is an opening for you to shine you best on them. Next thing you know, you got somebody over there pulling your plow cause your back is all tore up! Well, not really. You might want to give up on the plow pulling notion. But, I bet she'd pretty up your house real good and do some cooking and stuff.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Z As you told QB U is U and I is me. Just because we both men dont mean that we gonna think alike. U know as well as they that no 2 of them think alike and they will admit it, so why would you think that your goals and mine should mesh, OR your experiences against mine. OR your needs as guaged with mine. THERE ALL DIFFERENT. WERE ALL DIFFERENT
Youve been in relationships of one dinisity or another nearer to now than I have. Your libido is still alive and working, Your still plugged into the needs dept, although, according to your op you are beginning to see that and are slowly beginning to pull your pud, er plug. lol. I see exactly what your saying, and I dont want the involvement. I cant see why you dont see what im saying. I didnt think I could have said it more distinctly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

OK, I'm good with that. I just haven't slowed down at all, thats my problem. And I think its all about my eating habits. I put too much effort into looking for it and thinking about it. But, I'm never going to find what I want, and the potential for another good beating is just too much to deal with. So, I stay on guard, which isn't really fair to any woman. FWB things are OK, I guess, but it just don't fill the need inside. So, heck with the whole thing.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Whiskey and doughnuts....
> 
> 
> nevermind. That doesn't even sound good on the internet!
> ...


 Whiskey and donuts? I'm seeing a need for a steam cleaner or new carpet... MESSY.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

zong said:


> Bill, it's got to be in your eating habits. Try laying off meat for a while. I know what you mean about the back thing though, especially when you're throwing around a woman that has 50 pounds on you.


 I'm seeing girl that I have 50 lbs on and she can throw me around. I highly recommend it if you're not averse to letting her take charge sometimes. 



zong said:


> And like I told you a dozen times, you're looking at it the wrong way. Don't waste time with anyone who clearly don't have any interest in you. On the other hand, if you look at a woman and she looks back and smiles at you, ease on over there and talk nice to her. Not crazy, nice. Something along the line of What are you looking for? I don't want to bid against you, you look like you know what you like." Or something. Not "You sure got some fat legs mama" That don't work as good as it did 20 years ago. And just take it as it goes. Sometimes they'll walk away but generally, they'll talk a little. Which is an opening for you to shine you best on them. Next thing you know, you got somebody over there pulling your plow cause your back is all tore up! Well, not really. You might want to give up on the plow pulling notion. But, I bet she'd pretty up your house real good and do some cooking and stuff.


 It does work sometimes to say something that you might think is offensive. At Safeway the other day I was looking for avocados when a 40 something mama walked by. I was sleep deprived (so my filter wasn't working) and I kinda grunted and said something about her thick ass. She stopped and stated talking to me, I even got her number.

With women it's not only what you say but how you say it, and what's in your eyes when you say it. My eyes didn't say 'I want to tackle you and have my way with you right here' but instead something more like 'How you doin?'

I dunno, maybe it's just me or maybe I'm getting my mojo back.


----------

